# Las vegas



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

my goals for 2011 are to travel more,to realise there is only one james mc cann in the world and i am worth knowing.to smile more and be even more helpful.to travel more and get another lotus car.to continue to make the lives of nasty people hard within the law,to bully the bullies,but not inocent people.to savour the good things in life and not dwell on the many horible things and people,james


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LASVEGAS said:


> my goals for 2011 are to travel more,to realise there is only one james mc cann in the world and i am worth knowing.to smile more and be even more helpful.to travel more and get another lotus car.*to continue to make the lives of nasty people hard within the law,to bully the bullies*,but not inocent people.to savour the good things in life and *not dwell on the many horible things and people*,james


Bit hypocritical no? You don't want to dwell on people but you would go out of your way to make life hard for others.

What you need to do is forget others and concentrate on doing the things which you enjoy.


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

No inocent person has anything to fear from me and all they will find is someone who is supportive andencourageing,/.like many of us we have met some nasty individuals in our time and all im saying is if i meet them i will give them an equally hard time within the law.this dosnt mean im going to dwell on them ,im dwelling more on the positive now. a person can eaither let nasty people get away with their nastyness or give them a taste of their own medicine ,and i will give them plenty of medicine.maybe they will be put off their nasty ways then,James/I reland


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

*Las vegas too las vegas*

guys im hoping to go to las vegas again this year ,i belive some of the forum are from there and i wish them well.maybe if you want to meet a grumpy Irish man then feel free,actually im quite witty and good company.In january 2011 im hoping to go to a hot climate to chill as best i can sa accepted,see you all in ceasers ,across from thye flamingo at the blackjack table,James/ireland


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

LASVEGAS said:


> guys im hoping to go to las vegas again this year ,i belive some of the forum are from there and i wish them well.maybe if you want to meet a grumpy Irish man then feel free,actually im quite witty and good company.In january 2011 im hoping to go to a hot climate to chill as best i can sa accepted,see you all in ceasers ,across from thye flamingo at the blackjack table,James/ireland


You must be rich to handle the minimum bet requirements at Ceasars.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Vegas is pretty awesome. I hope that you have fun. I took a real wet blanket with me, so next time I'm going alone because she really brought me down.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I wish I were in Vegas...


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I live in Las Vegas and I hate it....


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

LASVEGAS said:


> No inocent person has anything to fear from me and all they will find is someone who is supportive andencourageing,/.like many of us we have met some nasty individuals in our time and all im saying is if i meet them i will give them an equally hard time within the law.this dosnt mean im going to dwell on them ,im dwelling more on the positive now. a person can eaither let nasty people get away with their nastyness or give them a taste of their own medicine ,and i will give them plenty of medicine.maybe they will be put off their nasty ways then,James/I reland


And what exactly gives you the right to determine the innocent from the wicked? I might say you are wicked, for all that money you selfishly spend on your self, gambling it away like you dont need it, buying cars you do not drive. I wonder, for all that money your going to just give away to those evil capitalists in vegas, how many starving children could be fed.


----------

